

Tapping into Distributed Erlang from Rails - andykram
http://nabewise.posterous.com/tapping-into-distributed-erlang-from-rails

======
seiji
What are you using in Erlang to talk to Redis?

I'm a big fan of <http://github.com/mattsta/er> (probably because it's mine).

~~~
schleyfox
We're using <http://github.com/cstar/erldis> . It's a very thin wrapper over
the raw commands and does what I want well (well after we hunted down a weird
bug in response handling under load, but that's a separate story)

~~~
seiji
I started out there too, but it felt like there was always just _one more_ bug
to fix and then everything would be okay. After half a dozen "one more" bugs,
I scraped it and started over.

I've been using my redis client in production for a few months with no
problems. If you find yourself getting stuck with erldis, give it a try.

~~~
schleyfox
yeah, it was a bit choppy at first, but it has been smooth sailing for the
last several months. Overall, it's pretty solid in production

